# Patrolman Jerry Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Patrolman Jerry Jones 
*Charleston Police Department
West Virginia*
End of Watch: Sunday, September 13, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, September 13, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Patrolman Jerry Jones was shot and killed following a short pursuit shortly after midnight. The pursuit left the city limits into Kanawha County, where shots were exchanged on Quick Road.

The suspect and Patrolman Jones were both fatally wounded. Officer Jones was transported to CAMC General where he succumbed to his wounds.

Patrolman Jones was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Charleston Police Department for three years. He is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
Charleston Police Department
501 Virginia Street East
Charleston, WV 25301

Phone: (304) 348-6460

_*Please contact the Charleston Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Patrolman Jerry Jones


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Jones.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Semper Fi and Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RIP Officer Jones and nice shooting.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------

